# costs re structural survey for neighbour



## maureen (25 Nov 2009)

Hi, can anyone advise? We are planning to start an extension soon. Our neighbours have requested a structural survey in advance.  Has anyone experience on this issue re costs, who normally pays and how much does it cost ?


----------



## Sconhome (25 Nov 2009)

I presume this is a structural survey to establish the condition of the house before the fact of the extension being built?

It is a cautious approach in order to identify any structural damage that occurs as a result of the changes you make to the house. It can be of benefit to yourself as it will clearly record the location, sizes and possible causes of existing cracks that may be in your neighbours property.

If cracks exist, an engineer will place 'tell-tales' over the crack to show deteoriation if it occurs.

Depending on the scope of your extension I would engage your current engineer to conduct a survey of the property. As you are ultimately the benefactor of any outcome of the survey it would be your duty to cover the cost which should be within a budget of up to €500 depending on the complexity of the houses, size, extent of existing faults etc.

Where are you based?


----------



## maureen (25 Nov 2009)

Based in Dublin 6. We have an engineer involved in the work . Neighbours wanted survey, happy enough with that as don't want any problems .But cost seems high, being quoted 1,200 ex vat. just for this survey, it is about 1% of total build cost .  The engineer is  being paid for other visits to us re building.


----------



## RKQ (26 Nov 2009)

I'd agree with Sconhome regarding the fee for such work.
Maureen has your Engineer given you a break-down of his/her quote of €1200 ex vat?

Unlike your Engineer, I haven't seen the property but it still seems high especially if the Engineer is _also_ being paid to inspect / certify the construction works.

Contact three other Engineers to get quotes for the work - price like for like - this will give you an idea of the going rate. If you find your Engineer is overcharging you, *replace* your Engineer.


----------



## Complainer (26 Nov 2009)

Is this a huge extenstion job - digging new foundations etc? Are the neighbours reasonable in expecting that there may be some impact on their house?


----------



## threebedsemi (26 Nov 2009)

i feel that the best way to do this is for your neighbours to appoint their own engineer, who will do a walk through of their property, with your engineer present, and wil note, photograph and tag any existing cracks or other defects in their property.
your engineer should not also act for them as if there are any problems I can't see how he would not have a conflict of interest at that stage.


----------



## Pope John 11 (27 Nov 2009)

I would of thought that the normal procedure is for the contractor who is building the extension to engage their own engineer to carry out the survey before any work commences.

Both the contractors client & the neighbour should be giving a copy of the report.

This puts the onus back on to the contractor who is engaged to carry out the works.

You will need to have your contractor verify, by way of a written document that the engineer he is using is suitably qualified, charactered etc.

The engineer could be a consultants office working on behalf of the contractor.


----------



## Sconhome (27 Nov 2009)

Maureen in case you missed I did PM (private message - top right of your page) some details of an engineer in your area. The quote you got is crazy from a person aready engaged in the project.


----------



## maureen (30 Nov 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice.( and Sconhome for pm and another contact).My architect is managing all works, he quoted me the price. I have told him this is too high and he will revert. I will see what he comes back with and then see....


----------



## Sconhome (30 Nov 2009)

Pope John 11 said:


> I would of thought that the normal procedure is for the contractor who is building the extension to engage their own engineer to carry out the survey before any work commences.
> 
> Both the contractors client & the neighbour should be giving a copy of the report.
> 
> ...



This is very often not the case. Many people engage architects for the planning permission portion of the works and then will engage a contractor directly without the intervention of an achitect.

If there is a design and build system where the contractor, architect and engineer are involved in a complete design & build process then the onus would be on the contractor to ensure the survey is complete and all bases are covered (obviously with the engineer conducting the survey).

With so many people going the route of selfbuild and self project management these kind of small details (which are very important) often get overlooked and fall through the cracks of responsibility.

Assume nothing as being normal procedure.


----------

